# babies are here!!!!!!!!



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

So they finally popped. One a couple of nights ago and the other last night, the first litter has six and the other about like 9 im not sure tho lol. 
I did peak at the babies and i roughly counted 15 babies and i know for sure the othere litter had only six. The mom and the babies looked quit scrawny, then i fed them scarmbled eggs and the babies look alot more fatter and so does the mother. Im very confident they will be good mothers, i know every one says "they both take care of the babies" well they really do i was just amazed. I was a little skeptical of keeping them both together but they really do help each other out!!!! im so excited !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Going in to find a nest of healthy babies and happy mums is the best! Look forward to hopefully seeing some pictures as they get older!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

im defenitly going to post some pics lol. but i am dieing to see what colors they are, and ima post pics when i have a camera lol. 
Its very exciting to see baby mice that are being cared for very well. The moms are satin siamese/normal coat siamese and the dad is blue satin poor astrex


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Like you I'm skeptical leaving the two pregnant females together as this is my first 2 litter so it's nice to hear yours are getting on so well


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you. The two moms are also sisters so i think that made it a little more better for the both of them. I thought that the babies and mom looked a little scrawny (which they were) but i have been feeding them scrambled eggs and the first litter compared to the second are nice and fat lol. the second litter arnt scrawny but there just small cause their newborns. The male has black eyes and the female has red eyes, tho i know black eyes are dominant over red but most of the first litter have pink eyes??? my assumption is that he has red eye genes


----------

